# First FOTD (Kim Kardashian Inspired, purple smokey eyes)



## aimerbijoux (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, this is my first FOTD ever lol. Kim Kardashan inspired because I love her makeup and style and she's just so dang pretty :O 

All MAC

*face:*
prep+prime
strobe cream
studio fix fluid, NW20
loose powder, NW 20
studio finish concealer
fix+ 

*eyes:*
groundwork paintpot
ricepaper e/s
trax e/s
graphology e/s
carbon e/s
stars n' rockets e/s
blacktrack fluidline
smolder eye pencil
fibre rich mascara
MAC #3 lashes

*cheeks:*
sweet as cocoa powder blush

*lips:*
dervish lip pencil
angel l/s
nymphette l/g


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 1, 2008)

AMAZING JOB!!! you have a slight look of kim.. you look beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cant wait to see more from you!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 1, 2008)

Aren't you the prettiest ever!! This looks great!!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 1, 2008)

aw, thank you both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm always so busy but i'll be doing this more often.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 1, 2008)

you have cute eyebrows.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Aug 1, 2008)

oh wow you did a fantastic job!! such a sultry look.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 1, 2008)

super pretty. this is great


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 1, 2008)

great job, girl!  keep posting


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 1, 2008)

*~*Very pretty!!!*~*


----------



## LoveMac26 (Aug 1, 2008)

You did a great job. I love this look!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 1, 2008)

*aimerbijoux, I'm so happy you posted your beautiful FOTD! 
You look both angelic and smouldering, at the same time...I mean you have a lovely, sweet face, and you've done a very ~sultry~ look! Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## c00ki312 (Aug 2, 2008)

very very pretty!


----------



## rbella (Aug 2, 2008)

My God!  You are gorgeous!  Great look!


----------



## midget (Aug 2, 2008)

very pretty love the lashes


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 2, 2008)

This is really pretty! You do remind me of a younger Kim Kardashian! Post more often!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 2, 2008)

love it!


----------



## wootangnit (Aug 2, 2008)

Beautiful! You really captured the Kim look. Keep those FOTDS coming!


----------



## daffie (Aug 2, 2008)

I LOVE this look!! Gorgeous!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 2, 2008)

You are uber gorgeous! You hit the nail on this one, beautifully done! <33


----------



## vcanady (Aug 2, 2008)

wow this is gorgeous! you def look like a younger her!!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 2, 2008)

wow nice work on the eyes, i love it


----------



## Patricia (Aug 2, 2008)

you look a bit like Kim K, very pretty!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 2, 2008)

you look just like her!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 2, 2008)

You did an amazing job. You are beautiful!


----------



## florabundance (Aug 2, 2008)

this is such a pretty look, i want them lashes!!


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 2, 2008)

Aren't you cute! Very pretty look


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 2, 2008)

thank you all so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me? look like kim? ha! you are much too kind!


----------



## milk_tea (Aug 2, 2008)

i like the touch of purple on the inner corners! what a beautiful soft look!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



looking forward to more of your FOTD'S


----------



## mmitsjojo (Aug 2, 2008)

it looks so pretty ~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is it possible for you to do a tutorial on this? :]


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look beautiful!!!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Aug 3, 2008)

You are so pretty!!!  I'm loving this whole look!!  Great job & hope to see more posts from you!!


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 3, 2008)

omg..thats soo pretty! please come do my makeup!


----------



## XShear (Aug 3, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## starangel2383 (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_This is really pretty! You do remind me of a younger Kim Kardashian! Post more often!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i was thinking the same thing when i looked at your picture. great color choices and wonderful blending skills you have going on there.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 4, 2008)

Smoldering and sexy- I love it!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Aug 4, 2008)

This look reminds me of Blair from Gossip Girl!


----------



## peruvianprinces (Dec 2, 2008)

you are making kim jealous!


----------



## Ziya (Dec 2, 2008)

TUTORIAL!! pleasssssssseeee! really amazing work


----------



## User67 (Dec 2, 2008)

Perfection!


----------



## tlada (Dec 2, 2008)

Very pretty! I love smoky eyes


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 2, 2008)

ooooh, I can't believe I had missed this. You look beautiful and the eyes are sexy as hell!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 3, 2008)

Too cute!! I love those lashes!


----------



## moonlit (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd be happy if you could do a tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.. this look rocks.. u look pretty


----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 3, 2008)

Turned out very pretty!

Are you middle eastern?


----------



## imatocophobic (Dec 4, 2008)

you are too gorgeous! love it!!!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Dec 4, 2008)

that looks so pretty! good job!


----------



## JollieJanice (Dec 4, 2008)

You really look nice with this look.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 5, 2008)

You look hot! Nice job


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 5, 2008)

This is one of the few Kim Kardashian inspired looks I like!
Very tastefully done!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe this fotd thread was brought back from the dead LOL.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_Turned out very pretty!

Are you middle eastern? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes I am! I'm persian, which alot of people seem to mistake Kim for. 

as for a tutorial I would loveeeee to do a full face tutorial if I had the time (i'm in college and its finals week), good skin to show a "before" because I have horrible skin underneath all the makeup, and if I knew how to take good makeup pictures which i'm still trying to figure out. sometimes I get lucky, other times I don't. 

But! if I can find time inbetween spending time with my family and friends (haven't seen them since August) then I promise I will do a tutorial on the eyes at the very least. thanks so much for all your kind words.


----------

